
Google Unveiled a New Keyboard Named Gboard - codeguruji
https://www.fnewstoday.com/tech/google-unvieled-new-keyboard-named-gboard-12071235/
======
mmrezaie
And it is still not available outside US in the app store.

------
BentFranklin
Complete with glogger.

